# Orange Web?? - What is it?



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone have any idea what this is? I have had the tank set up for about 2 months ago and noticed this orange web a few days ago. It doesn't feel like a web just looks like one. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, my best guess is some sort of mold....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i agree. i actually just got some of the same stuff and it looks like mold.

james


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Look for an orange spider. Seriously I've never seen it orange before.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mycelium can be many different colors. ive had everything from purple to orange mold in my vivs with NO problems.

james

heres a pic of some orange mycelium 
http://files.shroomery.org/files/09-38/293614083-Guepinia_helvelloides_mycelium__.jpg


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Sounds good thanks everyone. I will just leave it in there to run its course.


----------

